

$3m prize offer for algorithm to predict illness  - athesyn
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/3/30/3m-prize-offer-algorithm-predict-illness/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Different source, same story, submitted a day ago, no comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2388112>

